
Cheat Sheets for Developers - jmrobles
https://digitalilusion.com/news/8-cheat-sheets-for-developers/
======
pull_my_finger
I know there's not a lot on there (only 8) but can I say thank you for
actually having real cheat sheets? I like cheat sheets, I print them and
laminate them and keep them around my desk. There are waaaaay too many sites
trying to pawn off full references as a cheat sheet. A good cheat sheet should
be 1 (maybe 2) pages long and in a print friendly format.

~~~
jmrobles
I think the same. It is important that you can consult quickly, both for
juniors and seniors. More than a sheet or two, it looks like a small reference
manual.

------
dfrage
The GitHub git cheatsheet link does not work for me, Firefox, Chrome or
Chromium. This link would seem to get you to the best version for you
[https://github.github.com/training-kit/](https://github.github.com/training-
kit/)

